# Flamingo/Everglades Trip; Tackle must-have's



## Robby Stubley (Jun 1, 2016)

A buddy and I are making the trek down next month to fish/camp for 3-4 days, and as anyone who has ever fished with me can attest, I'm far from a minimalist and like to be well-prepared. Although I would certainly like to bring everything and the kitchen sink, I'm forcing myself (reluctantly) to consolidate gear. That being said, what rod/reel setups (size, not make), terminal tackle, baits/lures, etc. would you consider must-haves?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ll take a stab at the tackle end... if you let us know what kind of gear and fishing you normally do (spin, plug, fly or a mix of all three?). Are you a bait or lure guy? 

These are the type questions I ask my customers the first time we talk and go a long way to setting up the trip they’re wanting...


----------



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

It has been years since I've made it down there, but every time I've fished there we did well with popping corks and DOA shrimp (particularly green ones) and the DOA Terror Eyz (green ones as well).


----------



## Robby Stubley (Jun 1, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> I’ll take a stab at the tackle end... if you let us know what kind of gear and fishing you normally do (spin, plug, fly or a mix of all three?). Are you a bait or lure guy?
> 
> These are the type questions I ask my customers the first time we talk and go a long way to setting up the trip they’re wanting...


lemaymiami, I'm a mix of spin/plug. I prefer spin for live/dead bait, spoons, and jigging; for topwater, jerkbaits, etc. I prefer plug.

I'm really just deciding between 2500, 4000, and 6000 size spin outfits--the latter would only get used if we get into big tarpon--and whether a baitcaster makes the trip, or if I would be better off taking another mid-size spinning rod.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

1 rig of each, spin or cast: 2000/2500 reel with 10lb braid on a 6/12 rod. 3000/3500 reel with 15lb braid on a 10/17 rod. 4000/5000 reel with 20lb braid on a 12/20 rod. 6000/8000 reel with 40lb braid on a 20/50 rod. Leaders appropriate to your target. No need for flouro, waters too stained unless you're hitting nearshore ledges.
I don't use live bait but fresh cut ladyfish is killer when the waters really dirty and at night.
Topwaters dawn and dusk, swimbaits for tarpon, terroreyes and jigheads in 1/8 - 3/8 oz.
btw, pm lemaymiami for his price list of the jigs he makes personally, there are no better jigheads on the market and his price is a bargain.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Calcutta pole


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

I fish there regularly, you should be good the a 4000 reel for snook /red fish small tarpon and a 6000 of you get into larger tarpon. Jigs , terror eyes , gulp baits work well


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Take two gallons of Off! or 100% Deet with you! Camping in May? Yikes!


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Take a mosquito net...make it two.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Boneheaded said:


> Take a mosquito net...make it two.


I always have two emergency big suits stored on the boat . Never know when and we’re you may get stuck out there.


----------

